# Detector de presencia con leds



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 10, 2009)

Hola, tengo que hacer un diseño que realice lo siguiente: 
Para averiguar si los aseos de un establecimiento están ocupados, quiero
instalar un sistema indicador que evite las colas de usuarios que colapsan la parte del local donde éstos se sitúan. El diseño tiene que cumplir:
- Mediante un detector de presencia como sensor de entrada, se encenderán dos diodos rojos de alta luminosidad parpadeando a 10Hz durante 10s si los aseos están ocupados. Si después de este tiempo el aseo sigue en uso, se repetirá el proceso,
- si no, (el detector no revela ninguna presencia) los diodos rojos permanecerán apagados y se iluminarán dos diodos verdes de alta luminosidad parpadeando a 2Hz hasta que vuelvan a detectar una presencia en su interior.
El circuito deberá alimentarse con una pila de 9V, y su consumo será mínimo.

Necesito hacerlo lo más económico posible y con los mínimos componentes. Por mis pocos conocimientos sé que tengo que usar un 555 pero no sé exactamente como empezar ni qué sensor utilizar ¿podría ser un LDR? 
Espero vuestras opiniones.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Manolo: aclarame, "aseos" te refieres a mobiliario sanitario (orinales, sanitarios) ?. Salu2.


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 10, 2009)

me refiero a un cuarto de baño, pero en realidad da igual, cualquier habitación sirve


----------



## alextgd (Nov 11, 2009)

Y para que quieres un LDR si lo que tienes es que sensorizar la presencia, no la luz


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2009)

ManoloAndaluz dijo:


> ....Para averiguar si los aseos de un establecimiento están ocupados, quiero instalar un sistema indicador que evite las colas de usuarios....


Podría ser con un LDR, habría que buscar una colocación donde el "ocupante" interrumpa el paso de luz al LDR.
También podrías hacerlo con un sensor *PIR*
O mediante un contador (Simple Flip-Flop) que sea accionado por la puerta, si el Nº es impar esta "Ocupado", si es par, esta "Libre"


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Manolo: Si de hacerlo economico se trata... Usa solo los detectores de presencia (creo que ya los tienes). Estos tienen un(os) contacto(s) secos con los que puedes alambrar un circuito y encender un bombillo o led. Tener un led verde parpadeando
a 2 Hz todo el tiempo acabar  con tu pila rapidito, rapidito... Salu2.


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 12, 2009)

Lo del LDR es por aprovechar componentes ya que tengo un LDR. Pero, ¿me pueden dar más información sobre el sensor PIC (precio, caracteríticas, complejidad...?
Respecto a lo de que si mantengo un led verde parpadeando se acaba la pila muy rapido, yo tenía entendido que los leds consumen muy poco y podría durar meses, por favor tecnogirl o cualquier otra persona corrigeme si me equivoco


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mira, yo te diria que uses el siguiente esquema. No es del todo barato, (nose a que llamas barato en realidad) pero bueno.
El esquema seria el siguiente.
Un emisor infrarrojo por un lado, y un receptor infrarrojo por el otro.
A la salida del receptor, un 4017 que lo que haga es, a cada pulso positivo que te entrega el receptor, cambia a la salida siguiente de manera que con la salida 0, por ejemplo voy a un 555 astable a 10 hz con los 2 led rojos.
Cuando el tipo sale del baño va a pasar devuelta por la barrera infrarroja. Entonces, tira otro pulso al 4017, y te pasa a Q1, que le conecto un 555 astable a 2hz donde irian los dos led verdes.

Si te sirve contactame a mi mail
xxxxxxxxxxxx.com


----------



## the_invader (Nov 12, 2009)

aver el sensor no es PIC es PIR; PIC es otra cosa muys distinta(PIC=Circuito Logico Programable)... mira el consumo de los leds es escasamente pequeño... eso es cierto pero te olvidas de la parte mas importante de tu circuito... el cerebro, en este caso no se que vayas a usar pero igual fijemonos un poco... el sensor estara conectado siempre, quiere decir que si es infrarojo a luz etc etc tiene un consumo, el 555 que mencionaste tiene un consumo.. es decir cuando diseñas un circuito no debes fijarte solo en lo que mas salta a la vista sino en todo... volviendo al tema solo me ocurren dos cosas.. usar como en los buses un cerrojo ligado al ckto y cada ves que se cierra se enciende el rojo, otro es con microcontrolador(para reducir el consumo) no se me ocurre mas...


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

además sobre el tema de la pila, yo te diria que uses una fuente swiching.. hay un integrado cuyo nombre no recuerdo. Sino, podés usar el LM317 (si querés conectarlo a un transformador que te tire 24 V) y vos poder modularlo a tu antojo. Tira mucha potencia el LM317 yo lo recomiendo.
Con eso alimentás todo el circuiterio que quieras (no en forma desmedida,obvio) y no vas a tener problemas. Si haces el circuito como yo te recomendé, te diria que uses LM317... porque la potencia del emisor depende de la distancia que tengas, y minimo es un metro, con lo cual masomenos vas a andar por unos.. 800mA.. por ahí solo con el emisor infrarrojo. La parte del receptor consume relativamente poco ya que dentro de todo es un circuito simple y con poco consumo, o sea, tenes el consumo de un operacional(lm358) el del 4017 y dos 555. Una pila.. no te dura nada.. a parte, fijate, que si queres usar ese sistema continuo.. va a ser complicado con una pila.. vas a tener que tener acciones en duracell


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 13, 2009)

ManoloAndaluz escribio: "Respecto a lo de que si mantengo un led verde parpadeando se acaba la pila muy rapido, yo tenía entendido que los leds consumen muy poco y podría durar meses, por favor tecnogirl o cualquier otra persona corrigeme si me equivoco"

Veamos, en la imagen adjunta aparece una grafica de una pila convencional de 9Vdc. En la curva
"Constant current Performance" se aprecia que para una corriente continua de descarga de 20 mA, que consume tipicamente un LED, a lo sumo podrias esperar unas 100 horas de servicio... son 100/24 = 4.2 dias, pero pulsando el led, digamos que podrian ser 8 horas (corrijanme!). Salu2.


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Si, tenes razón. Pero pensa que ese circuito no seria de nada sin un detector de posicion. Es decir, si uso un transmisor infrarrojo, me consume aproximadamente 200 o 300 mA para masomenos 1 metro.. o mas... (lo digo por experiencia) con lo cual tenes razón, el led consume poco, pero la lógica necesaria para crear ese efecto sobre los leds consume bastante


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mira, aca está la imagen de lo que seria el diagrama en bloques.

Si necesitas alguna ayuda, que te ayudo.

La explicacion seria la siguiente. Cada vez que pasa alguna persona, se va a interrumpir el haz infrarrojo. Con lo cual, el fototransistor va a cortar, entonces tendrias que sacar del colector del fototransistor lo que seria el "clock" eso, lo que va a hacer es que a cada clock, va a cambiar de salida, con lo cual: entra una persona, el coso se pone en rojo. Cuando sale, se pone en verde. Cuando entra otra persona, se resetea el 4017 y vuelve al rojo. Sale, va a verde y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Grey Fox (Nov 15, 2009)

tengo una pregunta que significa lo que dice CIk lo que va conectado hacia el 4017?? y hacia que va conectado? al reloj? a otra entrada por favor dime


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 15, 2009)

hernan1 dijo:


> Mira, aca está la imagen de lo que seria el diagrama en bloques.
> 
> Si necesitas alguna ayuda, que te ayudo.
> 
> La explicacion seria la siguiente. Cada vez que pasa alguna persona, se va a interrumpir el haz infrarrojo. Con lo cual, el fototransistor va a cortar, entonces tendrias que sacar del colector del fototransistor lo que seria el "clock" eso, lo que va a hacer es que a cada clock, va a cambiar de salida, con lo cual: entra una persona, el coso se pone en rojo. Cuando sale, se pone en verde. Cuando entra otra persona, se resetea el 4017 y vuelve al rojo. Sale, va a verde y así sucesivamente.


Muchas gracias, creo que empiezo a entender lo que dices, pero tengo unas dudas ¿el emisor de infrarrojos estaría separado del receptor, es decir tendría que estar uno a un lado de la puerta y otro a otro?¿Clk significa que iría conectado a la entrada de reloj del 4017? Es que yo lo que necesito es que todo quepa en una placa, no puede tener nada fuera ni con un cabe muy largo. He estado mirando y he encontrado un componente llamado CNY70 Reflective Optical Sensor with Transistor Output, no sé si alguien lo ha usado o lo conoce para que me informe un poco, por lo que mis pobres conocimientos de inglés me dan a entender parece que este componente tiene emisor y receptor incorporados y que funciona cuando el rayo infrarrojo se refleja en un obstaculo (persona en este caso) pero es la primera vez que lo veo y no sé, estoy muy perdido. 
Espero vuestra ayuda y muchas gracias por el esquema y perdón por las molestias.


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

si, lo tendrias separado. Igualmente no tendrias mucho cablerio, porque lo unico separado que tenes de la plaqueta es el emisor, que le inyectas tension de alimentacion y ya está emite. lo podes poner adentro de un marco.. es algo simple. Con CLK me refiero a la entrada que tiene el 4017 me refiero a la entrada de reloj.Nose si esa es la traduccion correcta. es la pata Clock del 4017..
Volviendo al emisor infrarrojo, te puedo decir que es una plaqueta extremadamente chica. son 2 capacitores ceramicos 4 resistencias la bornera y el led.


----------



## sebaslds09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola, mira el diseño con los 555 me parece que es uno de los mas viables, y con el poco conocimiento que tengo con estos circuitos te puedo decir que no necesitan estar separdos el emisor y el receptor siempre y cuando sea infrarojo, pero los tienes que hubicar uno al lado del otro y tienes que hubicar todo el sistema en un lugar estrategico dentro del cuarto ya que esta configuracion se basa en el reflejo del infrarojo sobre un objeto y no tiene mucho alcance (seguro alguna vez habras apuntado el control de tu TV al lado contrario de este y aun asi funciona XD), en mi universidad utilizan este sistema para descargar el agua en los urinales y los inodoros, por eso te digo que el alcance es de aprox. 15 a 30cm. si qiueres te puedo ayudar con el diseño pos tengo uno de una alarma pero hay que modificarla ya que esta usa reles y esa no es la idea de un bajo consumo es solo que me avises y le trabajo a eso.


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pero no tenes ni idea de emisor y receptor infrarrojo.
Primero: por si no sabes, decir que no necesitan estar separados emisor y receptor es una burrada mas grande que decir que este foro es de corte y confección. Si no estan separados, no se podria interrumpir, con lo cual, seria lo mismo poner un cable
Segundo: tu cuerpo mide 15 o 30 cm de ancho? adecuate un poco a lo que pide el señor, por favor.
Antes de decir algo, fijate las hojas de datos, si el fototransistor recibe alguna luz externa, sea infrarroja o no, va a saturar. Por eso lo que se hace es ponerle un termocontraible al receptor. Fijate las hojas de datos del emisor infrarrojo por favor, y mira la curva de la luminosidad en funcion del espacio.


----------



## sebaslds09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oye lo siento no tengo la culpa de existir, pero me parece que no debes de ser tan agresivo, creo que debi ser un poco mas claro, cuando me referia que el emisor y el receptor no necesitan ir separados me referia a que pueden ir montados sobre la misma placa, segundo, el fototransistor se puede claibrar para que se exite cuando reciva el pulso reflejado del infrarrojo el cual seria alimentado en pulsos por un 555.
mi ntención no era crar polemica sino compartir un poco de lo que se, pues ya he armado una vez este circuito, aaH aqui te mando la pagina de donde saque la idea http://www.unicrom.com/cir_detector-proximidad-infrarrojo.asp, lo unico que tienes que hacer es modificar la salida del receptor para quese adecua a tus necesidades.


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Te pido disculpas, no tuve un buen dia y bue.. perdon.
Volviendo al tema:
El fototransistor es muy muy sensible, no capta solamente la luz infrarroja. Para su funcionamiento correcto y preciso, tiene que estar cubierto de algo, para que solo el haz de luz infrarroja le de y lo haga saturar y cortar UNICAMENTE con esa luz infrarroja.
Esa cobertura, puede ser un trozo de termocontraible.
Lo que decia del emisor infrarrojo de la curva en el espacio está en las hojas de datos

Al que le interese, busque por este nombre las hojas de datos, sea en alldatasheet.com, freescale, lo que sea:
l-53sf6bt


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 18, 2009)

Gracias a tod@s, la verdad es que me habeis ayudado un montón. Voy a ver cómo lo monto todo mezclandolo con lo que ya tenía y a ver qué pasa. Ya os contaré.
Otra pregunta: ¿Existe algun modo de saber el tiempo que tarda un condensador en descargarse dependiendo del tiempo que se haya cargado y su capacidad?


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 18, 2009)

se... con el thau..
El thau es el tiempo que tarda (en segundos) el capacitor en cargarse..

T=R.C

Thau de carga es la resistencia de carga por la capacitancia
y el thau de descarga es la resistencia de descarga por la capacitancia
Tc=Rc.C
Td=Rd.C

Si me equivoco corrijanme, pero hace como 2 años que no toco el tema, los uso como filtros unicamente todavía.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

La constante de tiempo es T=R*C, y el tiempo de (des)carga es 5*T=5*R*C.
En T alcanza casi 2/3 de la (des)carga y termina la parte más rápida del proceso.

Más info _por acá_.

Saludos


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 18, 2009)

ManoloAndaluz dijo:


> Gracias a tod@s, la verdad es que me habeis ayudado un montón. Voy a ver cómo lo monto todo mezclandolo con lo que ya tenía y a ver qué pasa. Ya os contaré.
> Otra pregunta: ¿Existe algun modo de saber el tiempo que tarda un condensador en descargarse dependiendo del tiempo que se haya cargado y su capacidad?


 
El tiempo de decarga es independiente del tiempo de carga eh? recien leo bien lo que preguntaste. Como dije antes, el tiempo de carga esta dado por la RESISTENCIA DE CARGA y el tiempo de descarga esta dado por la resistencia que tiene la carga que le conectas a dicho capacitor.


----------



## the_invader (Nov 25, 2009)

como dijo el compañero con el TAU (no se si es thau o tau) con eso sabes el tiempo en que se descarga un condensador.... pero que yo recuerde la formulita esa tenia hasta epsiolon... revisare mis apuntes... SALU2!


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Sobre el tema del tiempo de descarga/carga en circuitos RC miren:
http://www.tpub.com/neets/book2/3c.htm y
http://www.tpub.com/neets/book2/3d.htm
Salu2.


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Ene 11, 2010)

Pues al final, no me salió el circuito y encima ahora nos piden que en vez d iluminar leds iluminemos ¡bombillas y para alimentar todo el circuito sólo se puede usar un enchufe de 220V!


----------



## bierkof (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola  todos necesito ayuda con el circuito que ha dicho herman pero no se montarlo si nada para que funcione a 2hz y 10hz y como seria
Si alguien me puede ayudar
Si hay alguien que me lo quiera simular en multisin o livewire
Espero ayuda
mi correo 






Agradeceria toda ayuda gracias


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola, verán tengo que hacer que se encienda una bombilla durante un minuto si entre un diodo emisor de infrarrojos y el receptor se interpone un objeto, si no, que se mantenga apagado. Lo que he pensado es con un 555 en modo monoestable contar el minuto, pero para que empiece a contar necesita que le lleguen 0V (o que el voltage pase por 0 aunque luego aumente) y este es el problema, ya que a la salida del fotorreceptor tengo lo siguiente:
- Si hay un objeto enmedio: 10-200nA y 0,49V
- Si no hay un objeto enmedio: 1-6mA y 1,77V
Y como no es cero en ningun momento, no se cómo puedo conseguir que el 555 empiece a contar 1 minuto cuando hay un objeto enmedio del emisor y el receptor. He probado con un UA741 como comparador pero no funciona, ¿me pueden ayudar, por favor?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

muy simple con un transisor.... cuando detecta el objeto la tensión sube via r a la base de un transistor pone a masa un circuito muy simple compuesto por 2 resistencias un condensador y un diodo, eso crea un pulso para el tiger del 555, auque el TR quede conduciendo el puslo se produce  igual


----------

